
Death on foot: America's love of SUVs is killing pedestrians - ingve
https://eu.freep.com/story/money/cars/2018/06/28/suvs-killing-americas-pedestrians/646139002/
======
GenerocUsername
Oh boy, I will not lie, I have not yet read the article, but the headline is
just asking for controversy.

